# How do you photograph your shirts?



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

How do you photograph your shirts?
Do you have a certain technique?
Hanger? Horizontal Pole? On a table? Graphic Design only?

Thanks!


----------



## michy (Aug 5, 2010)

i get my boyfriend to put them on.
i used to lay them on a table. not the best results.
then on a hanger, a bit better.
i actually made a duct tape mannequinn too. that was good.
but now, i just throw them at my boyfriend and take pics of him wearing them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ItsNnicholas said:


> How do you photograph your shirts?
> Do you have a certain technique?
> Hanger? Horizontal Pole? On a table? Graphic Design only?
> 
> Thanks!


While you're waiting for more posts in this thread, there are some great tips on t-shirt product photography here:

product photos related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

For line sheets & e-commerce sites we like to photograph apparel laying flat on white blank paper and shooting from above. For look book and lifestyle shots we use models. Having a model for your apparel give your viewer an example of what it could like like on them or their customers. Here are some samples of our Product Photography.


----------

